# Broke 5 personal records



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

:texasflag

Was invited to go on my pre-birthday fishing trip to Port O'Connor. Fished Friday thru Sunday. 
Boat: Cape Cod 17.9 foot boat
Location: Off the surf of Port O'Connor Jetties
Bait: Live Mullet.
Depth: 20 feet of water
Weather: Winds out of ESE at 15mph gusting to 25mph.. Cloudy conditions with near full moon at night.

Caught PB of:
First Tarpon over 5 foot, touched leader several times but finally jumped off after 100 times of air.

First Bull shark of nearly 6 foot.

First Stingray of over 5 foot wing span and nearly 6 foot length.

First Bull redfish over 40", a 46 incher

First time in a 17 foot boat in big swells and breakers off the surf of POC. What a rush!,

Pictures at:

http://www.austinbassfishing.com/forum/coastal-reports/38312-first-tarpon-redfish-over-40-a.html


----------

